# Overheat issues



## Seedsworkshop (Dec 4, 2012)

*Dodge Dakota Overheat issues*

I have installed a 82 snowbear plow on my 2002 dodge dakota, ever since my truck temperature seems above normal and in some cases reach the red zone. Any solutions ?
I had talked to my mechanics,his suggestion is to install a electric fan. Would that helps?
Thanks


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 2, 2010)

How fast/far are you driving? I would start with not leaving plow on unless absolutely necessary. Try raising/lowering a little bit while driving to see if it helps. Or even angling it. 
Is the truck plow ready? If you have an automatic transmission I would install a trans cooler. 
Clean radiator, the usual stuff. I've seen guys put snow foils on the plow to direct air into the grill.
Good luck!


----------



## Seedsworkshop (Dec 4, 2012)

dave_dj1;1559419 said:


> How fast/far are you driving? I would start with not leaving plow on unless absolutely necessary. Try raising/lowering a little bit while driving to see if it helps. Or even angling it.
> Is the truck plow ready? If you have an automatic transmission I would install a trans cooler.
> Clean radiator, the usual stuff. I've seen guys put snow foils on the plow to direct air into the grill.
> Good luck!


Thank you. I was driving 100km on hwy, it was bit warmer than normal then suddenly out of control. I had my truck parked in a mall for half an hour then angling it to passenger side. It is ok when running however temperature starts to rise in traffic or stop between traffic light. I will take your advice to flush the radiator and see how it goes. Certainly dun want to install any fans until absolutely necessary


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

A rad flush will be a good preventative measure but your issue one is more common than you think. It all comes down to air flow through the radiator. Some truck and plow combinations are better than others for the geometry of the plow WRT the grill and the blocking which is created. 

Things which will help are slowing down. Running the blade angled and lower to the ground. Is the cooling fan on the truck mechanicial or elecrtic. If mechanincial perhaps a more aggressive clutch could be installed from another HD v8 full size truck.


----------



## Eggie329 (Nov 25, 2009)

Those darn Dodges! My 2500 always overheated even with just an 8ft plow. I would add a trans cooler to it first. That helped me a bit for a while, but the only definite solution for me was buying a Chevy!!!


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

I had this problem on a 3500 did a tranny clean,fan clutch, rad flush , bent my foil up to get more air.... then someone on here told me to check front of radiator.... It was cloged solid for the oil over flow bottle that was on front of motor!!! Temps been fine ever since!!!!!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

My Dakota did it with a straight blade as well, had to lower the blade. If you have the 4.7 the truck already has an electric fan as well.

That was the only one I had the problem with, my route is over 300 miles with lots of highway driving and my V10 never gets warm.

I see a lot more threads like this in the Chevy section so I don't think that is the solution.


----------



## Seedsworkshop (Dec 4, 2012)

plowguy43;1560044 said:


> My Dakota did it with a straight blade as well, had to lower the blade. If you have the 4.7 the truck already has an electric fan as well.
> 
> That was the only one I had the problem with, my route is over 300 miles with lots of highway driving and my V10 never gets warm.
> 
> I see a lot more threads like this in the Chevy section so I don't think that is the solution.


Mine is a 4.7 V8 , I am quite concern about the overheat issue. Tomorrow I am gonna to flush my radiator . Second thought maybe fan clutch, but I am not too familiar with that. Such as what type of clutch I should be looking at?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Your fan clutch should be kicking on when the engine temp climbs. Mine used to kick on near the top line before getting into the red and you could clearly hear and feel it. 

Best solution is to drop the blade a bit, and allow more airflow. As for a clutch upgrade, Im not sure what's available but possibly an additional electric fan you can turn on manually.


----------



## Seedsworkshop (Dec 4, 2012)

plowguy43;1560351 said:


> Your fan clutch should be kicking on when the engine temp climbs. Mine used to kick on near the top line before getting into the red and you could clearly hear and feel it.
> 
> Best solution is to drop the blade a bit, and allow more airflow. As for a clutch upgrade, Im not sure what's available but possibly an additional electric fan you can turn on manually.


It will be kind of hard to drop the blade a bit on hwy. but thanks I will go ahead to change the clutch, install electronic fan and trans cooler. Hope can resolve the problem.


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

Try changing the thermastat to a 10 degrees cooler temp rated one.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

I don't think that a thermostat change is going to help anything in this case. When the engine is running that much warmer than its supposed to, a properly working thermostat of any temp will be fully opened. Now the problem could be a non-functional thermostat... you can detect this by feeling the temperature of the "out" hose.

Flushing the radiator may or may not help. It could also cause you more problems in case there is significant corrosion in a location that is thoroughly plugged up. I suggest an infrared heat sensor, check the temperature of the radiator all over its surface. Make sure that all of the tubes are flowing. If the thing is half plugged up, that would cause this problem.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Drop the plow an inch or two that's it. Your truck should hold that plow like its not there. If its not, crank the tbars a bit.


----------



## Seedsworkshop (Dec 4, 2012)

plowguy43;1561287 said:


> Drop the plow an inch or two that's it. Your truck should hold that plow like its not there. If its not, crank the tbars a bit.


I am going to try tomorrow. payup really hate to keep an eye on temp gauge while driving


----------



## Seedsworkshop (Dec 4, 2012)

Problem resolve after having my radiator flushed


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

For what it's worth, Snowbear's instructions say not to drive with it mounted at all, and it's light enough to put into the bed without help (lift one end up onto the edge, slide up from the other end).

Also, "It is ok when running however temperature starts to rise in traffic or stop between traffic light" indicates that the issue ISN'T the plow blocking airflow, which is consistent with the fact that the problem was resolved after flushing.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I completely missed that part, sorry OP.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

Seedsworkshop;1558686 said:


> I have installed a 82 snowbear plow on my 2002 dodge dakota, ever since my truck temperature seems above normal and in some cases reach the red zone. Any solutions ?
> I had talked to my mechanics,his suggestion is to install a electric fan. Would that helps?
> Thanks


dodge is notorious for this . electric fan may help . keep blade down and angled as low as poss.


----------



## Seedsworkshop (Dec 4, 2012)

theholycow;1570942 said:


> For what it's worth, Snowbear's instructions say not to drive with it mounted at all, and it's light enough to put into the bed without help (lift one end up onto the edge, slide up from the other end).
> 
> Also, "It is ok when running however temperature starts to rise in traffic or stop between traffic light" indicates that the issue ISN'T the plow blocking airflow, which is consistent with the fact that the problem was resolved after flushing.


I would say even without plow on, when I am stop in between traffic lights, the temp garage will rise but not overheat. When the traffic moves the temp will drop back to normal within secs. I am not sure what is the issue though


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

Seedsworkshop;1571110 said:


> I would say even without plow on, when I am stop in between traffic lights, the temp garage will rise but not overheat. When the traffic moves the temp will drop back to normal within secs. I am not sure what is the issue though


stuck thermostat most likely . tell ur mechanic to get on the ball :


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

Change the therostat!


----------



## Seedsworkshop (Dec 4, 2012)

My truck finally goes to scrap yard. Problem for all those overheat results from leak water pump. Unfortunately mechanics of my garages can never figure out until the engine was brown


----------

